# Manna Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Manna is a family-owned business in the Maple Bluff neighborhood of Madison. Besides from-scratch bakery and a lunch menu that features fresh, local ingredients, manna serves Johnson Bros coffee. Johnson Bros is a small batch roasting company and has garnered an internet following after scoring several coffees in the low 90s on Ken Davids' site, www.coffeereview.com.

More...


----------

